# Lead Core



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

We busted out the lead core rods this week. I tell ya whenit gets rough and the pressure changes it is a catch all to go deep. We busted a limit of 18-22's in about 2 hours after it got too rough to try and pitch cranks.

You ahve to mix it up but keep it slow this time of year... but they are there. We caught 2 over 27 also on deep tail dancers and deep countdowns.

As far as location, all I am goign to say is we were south of Gramhas island on the points off of a north wind blown shore.

Any one else fishing deep?

We have had some success with slips and jigs, but the wind made it tough as heck today to do anything where we were not moving.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

northdakotakid said:


> Any one else fishing deep?


Nope. Everything I've been fishing is less than 5 ft. Mostly throwing cranks or tossing plastics. Tried slip bobbering on Monday afternoon and C&R'd 13 eyes that were 16-25.5" That was the first time I've slip bobbered so far this year. Every time I've been out in the boat I've thrown cranks or plastics and the hogs are eating it up in the usual spots.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

I have a couple of questions on the lead core..What depth speed and colors were you using?? I was up there two weeks ago on Sunday...It was very windy so we did the same thing as you did. We were fishing in 20-30 feet of water..Using Deep taildancers..color Purple and Perch..Husky Jerks in blue and Clown.. and Hornets in Blue Dace..Trolling from 1.0 to 1.5 miles per hour....We boated about 20 fish in about 5 hours of fishing...the smallest 17in the biggest 28 1/2...Water temp was between 47-49 degrees...
Heading up again tomorrow. Can't wait..


----------

